# Northern Sweden's first hand-made pen ???



## Umeubbe

At last! 
It's been a while since I was here on the forum. I have had great trouble getting the stuff home to make pens. But today I have in all cases, made my first pen. It was a slimline pen that many people thought that I would start with. It is made of curly birch, which I think is a beautiful wood. Turning is not easy, it's almost 50 years since the last time, when I went to school at handicrafts. I must practice a lot, it's probably the first 100 are the hardest then it gets easier. :biggrin:

I promised to show a picture of my first pencil and here it is. Do not laugh, all children are in the beginning, including me. :redface:

Sincerely / Urban


----------



## turbowagon

Very nice, Urban!  I love the wood and I prefer the straight slimline shape as you have done.  Looking forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## mtgrizzly52

Urban,

I think you did a very good job with the pencil. I really like your wood choice, and it looks like your lines where the nib, center band and finale meet with the wood are pretty close to being right on.

Nice job!

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## Jmhoff10500

Hey! It will be easy to sell pens!


----------



## David Keller

Very nice looking effort...  much nicer than my first (dozen).  Looking forward to more.


----------



## dgscott

Nice job, Urban! So how far north is Umea? I used to live outside of Ostersund when I was 16 (about a hundred thousand years ago).
Doug


----------



## mredburn

Congratulations on a great begining.


----------



## Whaler

That looks real good to me, very nice piece of wood.


----------



## PaulDoug

Looks real nice. Most start out with a wasp shape. Much harder to make a straight on like yours. Nice work.  What kind of finish did you use?


----------



## bitshird

Urban that is nothing to laugh at it is a very nice looking pen, the wood selection is very good and the work looks fine, I don't know what finish was used but the over all quality of the pen is very good.


----------



## Pioneerpens

very nice!


----------



## mbroberg

I think it looks very nice!!:good:


----------



## Oldwagon

Very nice.It will get easier.Keep having fun.


----------



## jbostian

Very nice, I like the piece of wood you used.

Jamie


----------



## jocat54

Looks good from here. Slimlines in my opinion are harder than most if done in the staight lines (that I prefer) Good job.


----------



## Buzzzz4

Wonderful job! I like the wood choice and really like the shape. I have been having difficulty with slims lately for some reason. Well done!


----------



## CaptG

That is a very good looking pen Urban.  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## ssajn

Nice job on the pen Urban. I really like your choice of wood.


----------



## Jim15

Great start Urban.


----------



## neubee

Nice choice of wood for your slimline, it looks great.


----------



## darrin1200

Beautiful Pen

Darrin


----------



## Umeubbe

Wow, you are too nice, I am almost embarrassed. 

Finnisch I know nothing about at all, in this pen I only have something called Danish oil. I use it on the shaft when I make a knife, which is another hobby. They are almost none in the whole of Sweden as a turning pens and therefore can not tell me what to buy for a nice finish on pens. You can not buy what is needed, either. Everything must buy from the U.S. or England so it is not easy, especially not when you are poor in the language and technical terms. But I learn with time, I hope :redface:

Sincerely / Urban




dgscott said:


> Nice job, Urban! So how far north is Umea? I used to live outside of Ostersund when I was 16 (about a hundred thousand years ago).
> Doug


 
Hello dgscott 
Umeå is not much more north than Östersund, but Umeå is situated on the coast (the white arrow) Östersund is located up in the mountains towards Norway at the red arrow. 

Sincerely / Urban


----------



## markgum

Excellant work my friend.


----------



## johncrane

Well done Urban! that's a great piece of Birch!


----------



## BKelley

You did a great job, I wish my first pen had turned out as well.  What equipment do you use?  I would very much like to find a E.A. Berg turning gouge.  I have some Berg chisels and consider them to be the best.  Keep up the good work


----------



## dgscott

Urban:

I never got that far west, unfortunately. By the way, your English is WAAAAY better than my Swedish! I think the entire time I was there, my language skills were restricted to "Where's the men's room?" and "May I marry your daughter?" I figured that would get me through any critical situation!. I can still sing the National Anthem, tho!

I have to admit that even 50 years later (can it really be that long?), I still hanker after Messmor on kneckebrod, and Marabou milk chocolate. Oh! And fruit soup!

Best,
Doug


----------



## Jgrden

Very nice. I like that wood.


----------



## CSue

Looks really nice.  I also love the actual slim line of that pen.


----------



## nava1uni

Nice looking pen.  I like the lines and the work is done well.  Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Umeubbe

Hello again all pen turner. 

It feels a bit safer now at the lathe and I have now done two more pens.

Slimline model seems to go pretty good for me to do but the Cigar-model I dare not try it yet.

Now I want you to come up with criticism of my pens or else do I learn nothing. 

Here are pictures of the last two pens. 

Sincerely / Urban


----------



## markgum

You are doing GREAT.  I like the Jakaranda better.  The lines on the Retted Rowan add a nice touch.  I do not care for the 'fatter' pens such as you have done with the Rowan.  For Slim lines I like the straighter basic look.  Overall, the pens look great and your photos show the pens very nicely.


----------



## Umeubbe

Markgum Hello! 

Thanks for your opinions, if you do not receive criticism and tips so you can not evolve, right.

Sincerely / Urban


----------



## jimofsanston

I like the Jakaranda. one thing i see is that it looks like you bowed the cap a little. I have done that myself and you will learn like a did. Other than that they look great.


----------



## Umeubbe

jimofsanston said:


> I like the Jakaranda. one thing i see is that it looks like you bowed the cap a little. I have done that myself and you will learn like a did. Other than that they look great.


 

Hello jimofsanston 

Thanks for your opinions, and your eyes look right. The parts are deliberately bent a little but they will apparently not be on a slimline model. 

I'm trying to teach me so be patient, please. :redface:

Sincerely / Urban


----------



## gaeast54

Very nice slimline pen Urban. Love the wood. The most experience craftsmen come from Sweden. Just a little WD40 will loosen up those gears.


----------



## Umeubbe

gaeast54 said:


> Very nice slimline pen Urban. Love the wood. The most experience craftsmen come from Sweden. Just a little WD40 will loosen up those gears.


 
Gaeast54 Hello! 
Thanks for your opinion and that about the WD40, I shall try. 

Sincerely / Urban :biggrin:


----------



## Dudley Young

Mighty fine. BZ


----------



## Umeubbe

Thank you Dudley Young !

Urban


----------



## johnspensandmore

Looks a heck of a lot better than my first pen! Most people shy away from turning straight sides at first. Let's see some more.

http://www.johnspensandmore.com


----------



## Umeubbe

Hello, johnspensandmore

On "Show Off Your Pen" I have put up more pens, or you can go into my profile "umeubbe" and look at the threads that I started. It is moving forward like some of the pros say. :biggrin: Welcome to criticism it is the learning-by.

/ Urban


----------



## Rfturner

Good job on the pen


----------



## Umeubbe

Thank you Rfturner !


----------

